# New and having puppy overload :)



## whitzend (Dec 1, 2011)

New to the forums :yo: figured time to say hi after lurking. We will be getting our little guy Dec.26th. I have read through so many posts I now have brain overload. The breeder gave me a puppy list of items to get. I have already set up the area (so husband and I get used to the rearrangement lol). Finished the list but was wondering what is the one thing that you found to be the _must_ have, could never do without, once you brought your puppy home? We have always had a dog but never crated or used a puppy pen. This sounds fantastic to me but I think my husband is going to be the one I'll have to train not to spoil Cooper.

My avatar picture is Cooper at 6 weeks


----------



## lanabanana (Jul 2, 2011)

Welcome and thank you for sharing your excitement with us! We love photos, so please come back and report in regularly on how things are going. He is SO cute!! Looking at photos of other people's puppies keeps me from running out and getting another one of my own. Lots of support here for whatever issues you run into. Good luck!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome!!
I could never do without my doggy door! You have to be careful with this though. I have a 6 ft stockade fenced in locked yard. I also live in town with a lot of businesses. There isn't much wildlife left around here. Too much tarmac


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

whitzend said:


> New to the forums :yo: figured time to say hi after lurking. We will be getting our little guy Dec.26th. I have read through so many posts I now have brain overload. The breeder gave me a puppy list of items to get. I have already set up the area (so husband and I get used to the rearrangement lol). Finished the list but was wondering what is the one thing that you found to be the _must_ have, could never do without, once you brought your puppy home? We have always had a dog but never crated or used a puppy pen. This sounds fantastic to me but I think my husband is going to be the one I'll have to train not to spoil Cooper.
> 
> My avatar picture is Cooper at 6 weeks


I have 3 ex-pens, and there were time when Kodi was younger that we used all 3 together! We still use them on family vacations... we can put all the "cousin" dogs in together and let them have fun off-leash.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I can see that little Cooper is going to rule his roost. He's adorable and about to bring you hours and days of joy, laughter and a modicum of frustration as he learns the ropes. My favorite must haves included the linoleum I bought to go under the crate/ex pen, the carrot toy and a pillow toy that I haven't been able to find since. All three of mine have loved it, but especially Ms. Ruby.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

How exciting! Congratulations, Cooper is adorable. You're in for a lot of fun.

I have to agree that the puppy pen was the most useful thing when Piper first came home. I liked knowing she was safe when I didn't have my eyes on her, that is until she learned to jump out of it!

For training her, the clicker was really helpful.

Good Luck and take lots of pictures!


----------



## Annamaria (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi!

I just got my puppy a week ago and have to say that the crate has been a God-send. He loves being in it and it's making potty training easier. I have to post a picture of my Milo, he looks just like your puppy!



whitzend said:


> New to the forums :yo: figured time to say hi after lurking. We will be getting our little guy Dec.26th. I have read through so many posts I now have brain overload. The breeder gave me a puppy list of items to get. I have already set up the area (so husband and I get used to the rearrangement lol). Finished the list but was wondering what is the one thing that you found to be the _must_ have, could never do without, once you brought your puppy home? We have always had a dog but never crated or used a puppy pen. This sounds fantastic to me but I think my husband is going to be the one I'll have to train not to spoil Cooper.
> 
> My avatar picture is Cooper at 6 weeks


----------



## Annamaria (Dec 10, 2011)

I have a 10-week old male Havanese and we live in MA. I was wondering if there are any Havanese playgroups that anyone knows of in the area? I would love for my puppy to make some friends who are the same age!

Anna


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I have to agree with the ex-pen and crate, and depending on the layout of your house, baby gates.

Oops, forgot my manners. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*Welcome!*

First, no, no--training your husband not to spoil the baby is strictly forbidden!

I agree that the expen is a must. We had a crate but didn't use it because Keeper purely hated it. There were potty pads in a corner of the expen and, of course, outside of it for when he was out which was a lot.

What a great day-after-Christmas celebration it will be.

Keeper's Mom


----------



## whitzend (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the Welcome. Oh yes we are very excited. We haven't had a furry little companion for this past year. It has been lonely. Our Ginger passed on last year after giving us 16 wonderful years. We agreed not to get another puppy but there was something missing, so here we are getting ready for a new family member 

@Annamaria I was wondering the same about puppy groups in my area, am still looking into that. 

@ShirleyH LOL the husband training will be No on people food and No on the run of the house. He hasn't grasped the idea of crates and puppy pens yet.

@Pipersmom I'll have to check out more on the clicker training 

Thanks again everyone


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Annamaria said:


> I have a 10-week old male Havanese and we live in MA. I was wondering if there are any Havanese playgroups that anyone knows of in the area? I would love for my puppy to make some friends who are the same age!
> 
> Anna


Hi Anna, there are lots of us Hav owners here in Mass and southern N.E. We do have play dates from time to time, but usually in the nicer weather. However, I've been thinking that later in the winter it might be fun to have a play date at the training center I use. They rent ring time quite inexpensively, so we could have a fun indoor play date with a pot luck lunch or something.

In any case, welcome to the forum!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

whitzend said:


> Thanks everyone for the Welcome. Oh yes we are very excited. We haven't had a furry little companion for this past year. It has been lonely. Our Ginger passed on last year after giving us 16 wonderful years. We agreed not to get another puppy but there was something missing, so here we are getting ready for a new family member
> 
> @Annamaria I was wondering the same about puppy groups in my area, am still looking into that.
> 
> ...


Oh! I didn't notice that you were in MA too! Welcome!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

:welcome:I don't remember any one over riding item that we needed when we brought our various puppies home.The most important thing is patience,and giving puppy plenty of your time and love.Good luck,have a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## DiegoCF_Boston (Apr 12, 2011)

Annamaria said:


> I have a 10-week old male Havanese and we live in MA. I was wondering if there are any Havanese playgroups that anyone knows of in the area? I would love for my puppy to make some friends who are the same age!
> 
> Anna


I'm in Somerville (by Cambridge) and we bring our Diego to the dog park two blocks away from our house...we also bring him to quite a few other dog parks around Boston as well...Diego will be a year next month so he's a little older than your pup and has been going to the parks for a long time (one of his besties there is a mastiff!)...he's also grown up with Olive, our bulldogge, so he's used to other, bigger dogs (and they're all used to him).

There have been some Hav meet ups in the Northeast (I haven't had time to go myself) but they all looked to be exceptionally fun! Keep a look out throughout the forum...once the weather starts getting nicer, you'll see posts regarding meet-ups pop up frequently 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## DiegoCF_Boston (Apr 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!! YAY for another Mass Hav!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi and :welcome: You MA folks should have a state play date 

That's a cute pillow, Geri!

Kara


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

Cooper is so so darling. Isn't this a wonderful time to be living through right now? I can still remember 9 years ago....gosh, Kirby will be 9 tomorrow!!!! Anyway....the wait for him....the days getting ready and having everything set up....and of course, falling in love at first sight. You are going to remember this forever...all of it. Enjoy it! This is going to be great for your family and especially for Cooper!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Most important thing to have is a PLAN... http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/developmental-priorities Welcome to the forum. More pics.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome! I was just thinking yesterday that the set of ShamWow microfiber towels we bought were great for cleaning up all those many potty puddles! Rinse out and they dry quickly, too! Thank goodness, now they are just used to regular household chores!

Your Cooper looks so cute! I'm looking forward to seeing more of the little guy!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Welcome from my Cooper to your Cooper! :biggrin1:

Batteries for your camera! Make sure you have extra. You'll need 'em!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

also recentlly new to the forum and getting a puppy soon. should I have a expen, linoleum and crate in the bedroom too? Or just bring the crate up from the kicthen at bedtime? but if I don't bring the xpen up, there will be no doggy toilet. during the night, do I want my puppy to use the doggy toilet or is better to take him out side in the middle of the night. that could get exhausting. what do you suggest?

so much to learn...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

loriabigail said:


> also recentlly new to the forum and getting a puppy soon. should I have a expen, linoleum and crate in the bedroom too? Or just bring the crate up from the kicthen at bedtime? but if I don't bring the xpen up, there will be no doggy toilet. during the night, do I want my puppy to use the doggy toilet or is better to take him out side in the middle of the night. that could get exhausting. what do you suggest?
> 
> so much to learn...


Kodi has slept downstairs in his crate and expen since the beginning. (his crate is attached to the expen) Either I or my son slept next to him on the couch for the first week until we were sure he was comfortable and settled in, but there never was a peep out of him over night.

I have RA, and need a lot of sleep. By giving him access to his litter box at all times, I was able to go to bed at 9PM, and have him stay happily and comfortably in his pen until 7 the next morning. Now he actually asks to go to bed if we stay up late for some reason.


----------



## charley_brown (Mar 6, 2011)

The BIGGEST things I am most grateful for having are 
1) The crate 
2) Baby blankets to put in his crate (he sometimes carrys them around by his mouth haha)
3) The stroller.
I know this one seems odd but I take my little guy everywhere... including grocery shopping. I HATE HATE HATE leaving him home. haha. So, that stroller has been a blessing in disguising him in public places. It also helps that he is quiet and lays down haha.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

A leash. I have never used the crates we bought. I was attached at the hip with the boys, I did not want them out of sight or within petting distance. 

One big thing you really need is a load of extra energy and lots of patience.


----------



## whitzend (Dec 1, 2011)

Thank you everyone  it's getting soooo close we can't wait. We have everything so far. It's like shopping for a new baby and I love shopping.

Next purchases will be clicker/whistle and batteries for camera!


----------



## Clair&Bear (Nov 24, 2011)

whitzend said:


> Thank you everyone  it's getting soooo close we can't wait. We have everything so far. It's like shopping for a new baby and I love shopping.
> 
> Next purchases will be clicker/whistle and batteries for camera!


Welcome!

I'm also a new mum, I've had my little one for 2 weeks and have loved every second of it! 
What helped Bear settle into her new bed was my pajamas. The first night I had her, she was crying quite a bit so the next day I put my pajama top in her bed and because it smelt like me she slept really soundly after that. Now she uses it as a blanket to snuggle in. She sleeps in her ex-pen next to my bed and has a little piece of turf that she does her business on. I sprayed wee-attractant on it to encourage her to wee/poo there and it worked really well. She loves her little area and will always go there voluntarily when she's tired or is sick of us haha

You're going to absolutely love being a furmummy. Don't forget to post pics when you get your baby!


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

I got two folding gate things. I assembled one in a circle on a piece of linoleum (from Home Depot - very cheap) with blankets and a bed and pads and toys (you get the idea here) in our bedroom. I assembled the exact same setup downstairs in the kitchen. It was easy to move Henry wherever we wanted him without having to shlep the whole setup up and down the stairs before bed. Puppyhood would have been impossible without it! Good luck, have fun, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

FancyNancy said:


> I got two folding gate things. I assembled one in a circle on a piece of linoleum (from Home Depot - very cheap) with blankets and a bed and pads and toys (you get the idea here) in our bedroom. I assembled the exact same setup downstairs in the kitchen. It was easy to move Henry wherever we wanted him without having to shlep the whole setup up and down the stairs before bed. Puppyhood would have been impossible without it! Good luck, have fun, and welcome to the forum!


Yeah, I have 3 of them, and used them A LOT!!!:biggrin1:

Even now, they come in handy at times. I've been using them this week to barricade off the areas of the house where they are refinishing the floors. Before that, they kept him (mostly) out of the wet paint... though there were a few instances when they got left open, and I think I removed, harvest gold, spring green and white trim paint from his beard and/or ears at one point or another!!!:frusty::biggrin1:


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

in other words, it's okay to have the puppy in the bedroom at night. just do the same setup in the bedroom. although maybe the xpen doesn't ahve to be as large upstairs. what kind of doggy toilet do you use upstairs? turf? is it plastic turf? easy to clean? 

raising a puppy is a whole new world than when I did it back in 1992.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

I love the idea of the stroller. Is it a special doggy stroller? I like to take my dog eveywhere too but of course they are not allowed in certain shops but with a stroller, hmmm??


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

As far as doggy toilet upstairs.....I used wee wee pads. However, it was very early on that Henry would stand up in the expen and whine when he had to potty. We would get out of bed, pick him up and take him outside as soon as we heard his whines. Even at 2AM. It wasn't that much fun but he got potty trained very quickly if we were responsive to his needs to go outside. We also have a place in NYC and we would do the same thing. Just put our coats on over our pj's and take him out on the street. When you have a puppy you have to be ready to let all your neighbors see you at your worst - and mine did!!!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

I plan do to the same. I also think it is very essential to take the puppy of in the middle of the night. My coat & boots will be ready. So much conflicting info out there about nighttime. Some say just have the crate ain the bedroom and when puppy whines take him out of crate and go outside. Others say ieep puppy in the xpen with crate and doggy toilet. Either way, I like the idea of going outside during the night as opposed to puppy only using the doggy toilet.


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

It seemed to work for us. Even now that he is almost 3, he still whines to go out. When he was a puppy we were never sure if he was whining to go out or just for attention. But we erred on the side of caution and ALWAYS took him out when he whined. Sometimes we were wrong and we would all wander about waiting for him to "produce" and he didn't have to go. That can be annoying (especially in the freezing snow), but it seemed an unavoidable part of the whole training thing. I'm not an expert on dog training, but it seems logical that if you take them out whenever they whine, they soon learn that whining is a good way to let us know when they have to go out. Once they know that for sure, they are housetrained!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

loriabigail said:


> I plan do to the same. I also think it is very essential to take the puppy of in the middle of the night. My coat & boots will be ready. So much conflicting info out there about nighttime. Some say just have the crate ain the bedroom and when puppy whines take him out of crate and go outside. Others say ieep puppy in the xpen with crate and doggy toilet. Either way, I like the idea of going outside during the night as opposed to puppy only using the doggy toilet.


 Yeah it depends what your circumstances are. If you want your puppy to prefer outside ,you have to take them out. I don't think you can trust them to "tell " you though, just take them out frequently, Get up three times at night if they are eight or nine weeks old. If you can't watch them , crate them and use a potty area in an expen. Housetraining is not rocket science, it's when we don't follow these simple rules that problems arise. Give them a choice and set them up to succeed.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

FancyNancy said:


> It seemed to work for us. Even now that he is almost 3, he still whines to go out. When he was a puppy we were never sure if he was whining to go out or just for attention. But we erred on the side of caution and ALWAYS took him out when he whined. Sometimes we were wrong and we would all wander about waiting for him to "produce" and he didn't have to go. That can be annoying (especially in the freezing snow), but it seemed an unavoidable part of the whole training thing. I'm not an expert on dog training, but it seems logical that if you take them out whenever they whine, they soon learn that whining is a good way to let us know when they have to go out. Once they know that for sure, they are housetrained!!!


 Yeah Nancy, I agree with you. You can use any signal they use to take them out. If Molly has to go , there are any one of ten different signals she will use. If she has to go in the middle of the night, (she sleeps at the foot of our bed), she wiil either come and lick my face or do a shake, . When she does this up I get. Same principle as using bells on the door. You can use anything they do as a signal. But do it EVERY time they use it .


----------



## Clair&Bear (Nov 24, 2011)

loriabigail said:


> in other words, it's okay to have the puppy in the bedroom at night. just do the same setup in the bedroom. although maybe the xpen doesn't ahve to be as large upstairs. what kind of doggy toilet do you use upstairs? turf? is it plastic turf? easy to clean?
> 
> raising a puppy is a whole new world than when I did it back in 1992.


My ex-pen isn't that large and it's set up right next to my bed. She has her little bed closest to me and on the opposite side is her toilet area which is a rectangle lid (from an old plastic toy box I had) filled with kitty litter then plastic turf on top. I just change the litter every 2 weeks and spray the turf down with my garden hose. I have a 2nd piece of turf to use while the 1st one is drying. Hasn't been smelly at all because she really only uses it at night and sometimes right after her dinner if I'm not quick enough to take her outside. 
It's worked really well for us.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

the chew toy is extremely important for a puppy.


----------

